
Twhoops - Rails app built in 5 hours - danw
http://www.twhoops.com/
======
cschneid
What took 5 hours there? I assume it is mostly the design part and css
tweaking, since the functionality is pretty damn simple (and a few lines out
of a gem).

I'm not being snarky, I'm curious where the time went on that project.

Also, a small plug for Sinatra, that app is perfect for it (or any other
microframework).

~~~
pxlpshr
I guess I'm going to be the cynic here and ask, how is this an "app"? Unless
I'm missing something here, where is the utility that constitutes the label of
'application'?

Like "cloud", I think a lot of people are misusing the word "app". In my
opinion, an app suggests a meaningful purpose... otherwise it's very much akin
to "art" in relation to design. Sure, art is beautiful and often conceptual...
but design is form AND function.

A widget - maybe - but calling it an app seems a little overkill.

~~~
cschneid
Code that runs with a purpose. Why is this not an application?

I get what you're saying, but a widget is a subset of application. Widget has
all attributes of application (code that runs), and then has additional
attributes (limited size & scope).

I don't think the word application has any semantics that limit it to
"useful".

~~~
mbreese
In my mind, a web-app requires interaction... otherwise it is just a website.

Now, the website can be backed by a rails-app, but to call this an app bit
much. In my mind, it's a dynamically generated website.

~~~
elliottkember
Yeah, that's fair enough - I wouldn't call it an app either, and I made it.
There's a rails app in there, but it's only generating a page. Rails made the
generation process much easier, though :)

------
nihilocrat
I think this would be more useful if we also got a statistic of total tweets
per hour vs. total oops-related tweets per hour in order to chart some sort of
unscientific likelihood that someone on the Internet will make a mistake.

~~~
nirmal
And once you know that the mistake happens ... <http://xkcd.com/386/>

------
wallflower
The Rails App built by Dave Troy that I believe set the standard for 'he/she
coded it in how much time?!' is <http://twittervision.com>

"He wrote it in four hours using Ruby on Rails."

[http://scobleizer.com/2007/03/22/meeting-the-geek-behind-
twi...](http://scobleizer.com/2007/03/22/meeting-the-geek-behind-
twittervision/)

------
ivankirigin
Fun. But this isn't even a rails app. Make a static HTML page with some
javascript that parses <http://search.twitter.com/search.json?q=oops>

You should put a tipjoy twitter widget on your page though :)
<http://tipjoy.com/twittertools>

------
nir
Shameless plug: I thought it was a neat idea so I built a similar app in with
FeedVolley: <http://feedvolley.com/oops> \- no code required :)

If anyone's interested, you can clone this with the "Create a page like this"
link on the top right and use your own HTML and search terms...

~~~
elliottkember
nice work! Can you get it to load in avatars, too?

~~~
nir
Thanks :) The avatars are in the Atom feed, so theoretically yes, but I
currently don't have a tag that accesses this particular item. I guess I
should some generic 'parse XML' tag..

------
resetpassword
I'd give Tumblr a shout-out in your about page for design inspiration.

------
elliottkember
Hey, I built this :) - thanks danw.

Edit: moved @replies around.

